

Using Trello for Agile Software Development: The Complete Guide - nhance
http://buildbettersoftware.com/with-trello/

======
bkmartin
We are already using Trello to track our projects, but this process is going
to make things even easier. This will work great for my small team of just a
handful of developers, plus my own solo side projects. If you use something
like this from a solo project you can easily bring on new dev or other people
at any time with much less effort and will help keep multiple projects very
organized.

